# Persistente Datenspeicherung



## Facetious (30. Mrz 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe erst vor kurzem begonnen java programme fürs handy zu schreiben
und ich stoße bereits auf ein problem

per rms ist es mir möglich daten abzuspeichern, zb in den recordstore "db"
aber in diese recordstore kann ich jetzt keine spalten einfügen zb sowas
Datenbank db:
Username                      Punktestand
------------------------------------------------
Bla                                  100
Test                                 500

usw usw?
wie kann ich sowas umsetzen, gehts das überhaupt?

mfg und danke im Vorraus

Facetious


----------



## Grizzly (30. Mrz 2005)

Wie meinst Du das? Spalten? Du kannst doch einfach Datensätze per RMS speichern. Dann speicherst Du halt in jedem Datensatz den Namen des Spieler und die Highscore. Oder hab' ich Dich jetzt irgendwie falsch verstanden? :bahnhof:


----------



## Guest (30. Mrz 2005)

naja..das problem sind die datenmengen

ich plane ein programm zu schreiben, in welches manDaten einträgt zB Notizen.
Dieses Programm soll im Hintergrund laufen und zur richtigen Zeit einen Alarm machen.

dafür soll man mehrere Profile machen können
zB

RecordStore profile:

```
Username         Vorname          Nachname
---------------------------------------------------
u1                    foo                   bar
u2                    bar                   foo
```

aber ich bin gerade draufgekommen, dass ich die Daten theoretisch mit Strichpunkten getrennt einfügen könnte also zb so:


```
u1;foo;bar
u2;bar;foo
```
ich muss mir dann nur noch anschauen wie ich den String wieder teile.

mfg Facetious


----------



## daLenz (30. Mrz 2005)

hei Facetious,

ja du kannst mit rms nur einen datensatz speichern. aber wie du bereits erwähnt hast, kannst du diese mit ; einteilen!

z.B. mit zwei (hier punkte und name) kannst du es so machen:

```
String name;
String punkte;

int index = s.indexOf(';');
int first = 0;
int second = index + 1;
int last = s.length();

name = new String(s.substring(first, index));
punkte = new String(s.substring(second, last));
```

greetz


----------



## Facetious (30. Mrz 2005)

ich hatte mir gedacht ich löse es mit split();
hab aber im moment keine api bei der hand, deswegen weiß ich nicht ob j2me das unterstützt. 
so sollte es glaub ich aussehen


```
String[] tmp = String.split(";");
```
mfg Facetious


----------



## daLenz (30. Mrz 2005)

hmm, ich glaube, dass dies nicht unterstützt wird, sicher bin ich mir jedoch nicht! (aber ich weis, dass StringTokenizer sicher nicht unterstütz wird )

am besten ausprobieren


----------

